# Best and Worst Nicknames



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Whats the worst MMA nickname? I think Jorge "The Naked Man" Ortiz takes it but there are a lot of bad ones I can be proven wrong.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg
Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine
"The Vanilla Gorilla" Lodune Sincaid

Not a bad nickname by any means but "The Assasin" is waaay overused.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

"twinkle toes" sounds pretty fruity too me :thumbsdown:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cmon "The Dean of Mean" Keith Jardine has the best nickname in MMA


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Twinkle Toes, the Soul Assassin, Da Spida (probably spelled wrong), and Bring on the Pain.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

the dentist is pretty bad. I don't like the amercian psycho.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

those are all goofy ones, but I don't understand the whole American Psycho thing. the guy looks like your average Joe, not a psycho. If he was crazy looking or something like that, it would be good, but come on. 
Dean of mean? 

I oftne wondered while they announce fighters, how many of them are actually thinking to themselves, man I hate that name:laugh:


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

how bought horn's nick name "Gumby"...like come one.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> those are all goofy ones, but I don't understand the whole American Psycho thing. the guy looks like your average Joe, not a psycho. If he was crazy looking or something like that, it would be good, but come on.
> Dean of mean?
> 
> I oftne wondered while they announce fighters, how many of them are actually thinking to themselves, man I hate that name:laugh:


Okay, I'll defend Bonnar since it is expected of me. You don't have to look crazy to name yourself the American Psycho. People that look like average Joes are usually the crazy ones. Just look at Ted Bundy (not that I am saying that Stephan Bonnar is a serial killer, I'm just using Bundy to make a point).


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst Nicknames*

:cheeky4: Dean of mean
Also, The crippler


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

canpaddle said:


> :cheeky4: Dean of mean
> Also, The crippler


I forgot about that one! Chris Leban should be the last person to have that name especially since he got dominated by Koscheck and Silva.


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames...*

:cheeky4: Well I d like to add again but am hoping this is not off topic. So please excuse me...

But am I the only one who thinks this but does Forrest look like Jim Carey? Dont get me wrong I like them both but I do think Forrest should get a little meaner then his nickname could be Forrest "Forscary" Griffin.
Just a thought.
canpaddle


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Rich looks like Jim, not Forrest


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The Flying Squirrel
Kos 
Assassin, or any nickname with Assassin in it, be original..
Bring the Pain
"Da Spyda"
The King of Rock n Rumble


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

canpaddle said:


> :cheeky4: Well I d like to add again but am hoping this is not off topic. So please excuse me...
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks this but does Forrest look like Jim Carey? Dont get me wrong I like them both but I do think Forrest should get a little meaner then his nickname could be Forrest "Forscary" Griffin.
> Just a thought.
> canpaddle


i dont think he does but i think kenny florian looks like ben stiller in a way


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The Flying Squirrel
> Kos
> Assassin, or any nickname with Assassin in it, be original..
> Bring the Pain
> ...


The King of Rock n Rumble? Which fighter chose to call himself that on purpose?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> The King of Rock n Rumble? Which fighter chose to call himself that on purpose?


Elvis Sinosic... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Elvis Sinosic... :thumbsdown:


That is worse then Bring on the Pain! 

I almost forgot about Luke Cummo's nickname, The Silent Assassin! What's even worse is that he wears a mask to go along with that name!


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol what about Josh "kos" Koscheck lol Wow  and there is also Lee "Pretty Boy" Anderson and Paul "Hands of Stone" Jenkins and Josh "The Babyface Assassin" Barnett and Edwin "babyface" Dewees

and these are good too...
Worst 10 Nicknames: The Art of The Nickname


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames*

:cheeky4: Asskicker than who does Forrest look like then? What? Are you sure? And what is Kenny Florians nickname. Isnt it Kenny Flo??
canpaddle


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nicknames*

 The silent assasain hasnt been doing to well has he?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I like Josh Barnett but Babyface Assassin has always bothered me, it sounds ridiculous to me. 

Cabbage isn't really a bad nickname, but does anyone know how that nickname came about? It's kind of a wierd nickname to have how would you get one like Cabbage?

Nate "ROCK" Quarry is retarded. I hate that nickname for some reason but I don't like it on anybody. I can't remember the other well known UFC fighter who has Rock as a nickname too. It's on the tip of my tongue though.

Nick Diaz's is stupid. What is it? Nick "I ain't nobody's *****" Diaz?

There's too many to remember I'll think of some more later but those are a few that stick out to me right now.


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

There are a few....

Pedro "The Rock" Rizzo

Homer "Rock" Moore

Nathan "The Rock" Quarry

Andy "The Rock" Costello (never in the UFC though)


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Stephan Bonner has the nickname "American Psycho" because he looks like the guy from the movie "American Psycho".. and he fights for a livin.. so it fits in well


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Easye1982 said:


> lol what about Josh "kos" Koscheck lol Wow  and there is also Lee "Pretty Boy" Anderson and Paul "Hands of Stone" Jenkins and Josh "The Babyface Assassin" Barnett and Edwin "babyface" Dewees
> 
> and these are good too...
> Worst 10 Nicknames: The Art of The Nickname


I mentioned Kos in my post, it's a very lame lame especially when it's the first 3 letters of your last name.

Yeah Assassin is way overused.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Is'nt there a fighter with the nickname of "EL Guapo", I thought I saw that somewhere? If that is a real name I say it is the worst, I mean, come on, that sounds like the chef's special from Taco Bell.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Cabbage isn't really a bad nickname, but does anyone know how that nickname came about? It's kind of a wierd nickname to have how would you get one like Cabbage?



I think it has something to do with those cabage patch dolls, because in his interview after the Arlovski fight he had a shirt with one of those dolls on it.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

cmon guys , you all forgetting the worst nickname of all. Matt "HANDSOME" Wiman


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Is'nt there a fighter with the nickname of "EL Guapo", I thought I saw that somewhere? If that is a real name I say it is the worst, I mean, come on, that sounds like the chef's special from Taco Bell.


Thats Bas Rutten, and that nickname is brilliant imo :cheeky4: 



canpaddle said:


> :cheeky4: And what is Kenny Florians nickname. Isnt it Kenny Flo??
> canpaddle


KenFlo is his nickname if I remember corectly


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Not only does Rich Franklin resemble a younger Jim Carrey, but even Jeremy Horn has facial characteristics that makes you think of Carrey.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> cmon guys , you all forgetting the worst nickname of all. Matt "HANDSOME" Wiman


No, the worst is King of Rock n Rumble.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

TheNerD said:


> Thats Bas Rutten, and that nickname is brilliant imo :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> TheNerD said:
> 
> 
> > If there has ever been a fighter that didn't need a nickname it would be Bas Rutten. Seriously now, El Guapo sounds like something you eat at Azteca along with salsa, sour cream and refried beans.
> ...


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames*

:cheeky4: Anyone remember The Polar Bear?


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Whats wrong with the polar bear, he was a huge dude. and well a polar bear is pretty big.. what would you pic? the american moose?


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames*

:cheeky4: Nothing wrong with Polar Bear I happen to have liked Paul as an early fighter. But he was one of the first to use a nick name besides Tank wasnt he?
Who remembers King of the streets and what was he best known for even still refered to nowadays.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

That would Marco Ruas, the "King Of the Streets".


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames*

:cheeky4: That would be correcto .


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Worst nicknames*

:cheeky4:" The preditor", well that was actually allright considering before he fought hed think of the person who killed his dog. 

How about "The Ronan? " (sp)?
"The Heat" 
Has "The Beast" been mentioned? 
"The Shark" maybe


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Carlos "The Ronin" Newton
Don "The Predator" Frye
Karo "The Heat" Parysian
Dan "The Beast" Severn
Sean "The Muscle Shark" Sherk

Whats your point? you dont like those? Did i miss something in this thread?


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

No I do like these names but they havent been mentioned yet as far as I know:cheeky4: So I mentioned them to try to bring back some of the older fighters thats all. 
Carlos had a real good fight with Dan before he was "The Ronan"
Dons fight with Coleman was in the head butt days and was a real good one even the crowd,
Karo had a pure power match with GSP in which he lost and was one of the best fights Ive seen. 
Severn and Ken 2 started out slow but ended with a bang,
and Sean is ripped. 
canpaddle


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

"The Worlds Most Dangerous Man" :laugh:.
And "The Polar Bear" :laugh:.

I pissed my pants after watching UFC 6 and the announcer going like "The Polar Bear! Paul Varelans!"


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Evil said:


> Carlos "The Ronin" Newton
> Don "The Predator" Frye
> Karo "The Heat" Parysian
> Dan "The Beast" Severn
> ...


The Predator, Heat, and Beast are all great in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Evil said:


> Carlos "The Ronin" Newton
> Don "The Predator" Frye
> Karo "The Heat" Parysian
> Dan "The Beast" Severn
> ...


What's so terrible about The Heat.


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

canpaddle said:


> No I do like these names but they havent been mentioned yet as far as I know:cheeky4: So I mentioned them to try to bring back some of the older fighters thats all.
> Carlos had a real good fight with Dan before he was "The Ronan"
> Dons fight with Coleman was in the head butt days and was a real good one even the crowd,
> Karo had a pure power match with GSP in which he lost and was one of the best fights Ive seen.
> ...


 Actually these were mentioned not as the worst but to say they are a few of the nicknames that really fit the fighter. I thought this would be easy to see. My fault sorry Ill just go over here and hide out.
canpaddle


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

moldy said:


> the dentist is pretty bad. I don't like the amercian psycho.



ya considering his teeth r all messed up,lol


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

the cabbage.who would even think of that????


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> That would Marco Ruas, the "King Of the Streets".


  Marco "King of the Streets" Ruas was best known for even today its mentioned for his foot stomps and leg kicks. But mostly he started the foot stomps if I am correct.
canpaddle


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Let's compile a list of nicknames that just don't fit or sound stupid.

1. Sugar - one of the worst i have ever heard, makes him sound like a sissy

2. The Athlete - isn't everyone in the sport an athlete?

3. Worlds most dangerous man - i don't get it...what makes him more dangerous than anyone else?

4. The Natural - the natural what? i think this is incomplete

Note: This is just for fun, if you take this to seriously you need to reread the description of the forum


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

i think the natural and the athlete r good.. the rest suck.. but what about "SICK DOG" wtf...sick dog.... i dunno get it.. the dog.mayb. but sick?? sick dog??


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

The dean of mean. I mean cmaaaaaan


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i think the natural is an alright nickname but i argee with you that the rest you mentioned suck i also thought mike swick's first nickname kid lion was kinda stupid


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol ken shamrock's has to be the worst. Lol the worlds most danegrous man, i mean come on! that is just so gay and its too long.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

the natural is a good one i think. It means he is a natrually good athlete who uses natural grappling to win. the dentist is pretty dumb, the rock is dumb. i like nicknames like cabbage, babalu, these are there real nicknames probably even if they where not fighter's.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Hillbilly Hearthrob, King of Rock n Rumble, Bring on the Pain, Silent Assassin, Soul Assassin, Alaskian Assassin, any other gay Assassin name I missed, American Pyshco, Dean of Mean, World's Most Dangerous Man, Babyface, and Surgar (I never was a fan of this nickname).


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> The Hillbilly Hearthrob, King of Rock n Rumble, Bring on the Pain, Silent Assassin, Soul Assassin, Alaskian Assassin, any other gay Assassin name I missed, American Pyshco, Dean of Mean, World's Most Dangerous Man, Babyface, and Surgar (I never was a fan of this nickname).


Lol the hilbilly hearthrob has to be the gayest knickname yet.


----------



## Crocop Team (Jan 26, 2007)

baz00ca said:


> Let's compile a list of nicknames that just don't fit or sound stupid.
> 
> 1. Sugar - one of the worst i have ever heard, makes him sound like a sissy
> 
> ...


No ways the "Maine-IAK"...that's ****ing dumb. but it fits tim sylvia though. He should change his nick to Tim The "I'm a stupid Ogre, and I jab for 15 minutes and fans boo me, and I'm gay because I can't get a ***** from that show blind date" Sylvia.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg takes the cake.


Pogo


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg takes the cake.
> 
> 
> Pogo


 That is true.. that is a horrible name. Also Worlds most dangerous man.. COme on he gets beat up all the time. I think The real shamrock is FRANK no DOUBT


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Kirkardo said:


> That is true.. that is a horrible name. Also Worlds most dangerous man.. COme on he gets beat up all the time. I think The real shamrock is FRANK no DOUBT



Who trained Frank and helped him get where he is?


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg takes the cake.
> 
> 
> Pogo


Pogo, you beat me to it...that is such a stupid name.


----------



## chamillitary330 (Oct 15, 2006)

i gotta go with the Dean of Mean on this one. I laugh everytime i hear that name.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

dean of mean, twinkle toes, and i'm surprised no one has said the huntington beach bad boy. i dont mind tito and with all the tito haters on this site i'm surprised it wasnt said. it makes sense, but its dumb as hell.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

I actually like "The dean of mean" Keith Jardine, it rhymes. "Twinkle Toes" Trigg is terrible. And someone mentioned sick dog; who's nickname is sick dog? That is a terrible nickname, thats even worse then twinkle toes.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Actually, Chris "The Crippler" Leben is pretty bad...it's so generic.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Joseph *"The Ho Bag" *Bochenek :laugh: 

Also, here a related article:
What's in a Nickname?


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

hands of steel...my god thats terrible.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Twinkle Toes reminds me of Fred Flinstone-


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sugar Rashad? Just doesn't go man. Sugar Shane, Sugar Ray, yeah those sound pretty decent.

Sam "The Meat Clever" Hoger. Like wtf man.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Sugar Rashad? Just doesn't go man. Sugar Shane, Sugar Ray, yeah those sound pretty decent.
> 
> Sam "The Meat Clever" Hoger. Like wtf man.


Lol meat cleaver, sam hoger is a shit eating mother****er.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Sugar Rashad? Just doesn't go man. Sugar Shane, Sugar Ray, yeah those sound pretty decent.
> 
> Sam "The Meat Clever" Hoger. Like wtf man.


What happened to "The Alaskan Assassin"?

I really don't like "The Athlete"...gotta be the most generic and bland nickname of all time


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

"The Huntington Beach Bad Boy" What makes him so bad?


"The Dean of Mean" Like what the f*ck does that mean?


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

The worst I have heard was actually at a local show. There was a fighter, I can't remember his actual name, but his nickname was "Ants in the Pants"!! LOL, I wasn't sure whether the announcer was introducing a fighter, or talking about a stupid ass kid's game from the 1980s.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Rick “The Flying” Squirrel” Davis (He is the guy who flopped on his face after getting KOed by Melvin Gullard at UFC 60)



Pogo


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Here's my list, I'm not going to put them in any particular order, you can choose:

Frank *"Twinkle Toes"* Trigg
Joe *"The Ho Bag"* Bochenek (definitely deserves it though, he's 0-10 all via submission)
Keith *"The Dean of Mean"* Jardine
*"Sugar"* Rashad Evans (or, as I like to call him SUGARASHAD)
Tito *"The Huntington Beach Bad Boy"* Ortiz
Joe *"Daddy"*Stevenson
Gary *"Big Daddy"* Goodridge
Chris *"Lights Out"* Lytle
Matt *"The Terror"* Serra (he's 5'6" and balding, definitely not terrifying)
Heath *"The Texas Crazy Horse"* Herring (isn't that a strip club)
Kerry *"The Meat Truck"* Schall

The following are the most generic:
*The Pitbull
The Athlete
Bad (insert name here)
Big (insert name here)
Mean (insert name here)*


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Chris *"Lights Out"* Lytle




At least its kind of creative. I've heard a lot worse. Ian “The Barn Owl” Loveland is pathetic in my opinion.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> At least its kind of creative. I've heard a lot worse. Ian “The Barn Owl” Loveland is pathetic in my opinion.



I like lights out, just not for Chris Lytle. I think James "Lights Out" Toney sounds good, but not Chris "Lights Out" Lytle, but thats just me.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

No one remember's Eddie Sanchez's nickname? The all time worst nickname. Coming to the ring, Eddie "The Manic Hispanic" San-wait did I just say "The Manic Hispanic"? So lame. The funniest name ever was in fake pro wrestling, Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake. HAHA


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I nominate:

Anthony "The Crush" Torres
"Sugar" Rashad Evans


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Fank "twinkle toes" Trigg


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Travis "The Serial Killer" Lutter.

Why? Because he actually does look like the typical serial killer.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Tito the"Huntington beach bad WHAAT" Ortiz- oh is he really?


----------



## MikeTheTyke (Dec 31, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> -Rick “The Flying” Squirrel” Davis - He kinda did flop like a squirrel after Melvin Guillard knocked him TFO. :laugh:
> 
> 
> -Alan “The Talent” Belcher - Ummm OK!
> ...



funny choices, but its frank edgar, not mike


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Hector "sick dog" Ramirez is a pretty horrible nickname, and what about Sammy "the squeeze" Morgan, Lol that is just gay.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

IDL said:


> Exactly why I like it!
> I think it's funny, and pretty original


Ditto here, I love Jardine's.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 4, 2007)

I think everyone overuse the nickname "The Spider." Yes, we get it, you are gangly. I think Jardines nickname should just go on and on for a uncomfortable amount of time with just rhyming. 

Keith "The Dean of Mean who ate Charlie Sheens spleen and could have seen the lean, mean fighting machine" Jardine. It makes no sense but I must say, I was uncomfortable writing that. Especially sense I had Bruce Buffers voice in my head stretching it out for 15+ minutes.


----------



## PreservedSwine (Feb 15, 2007)

Wise said:


> Jason "The Athlete" MacDonald, arnt all MMA fighters athletes? cmonnnnnnnnn....


+1


Although Sugar Rashad is pretty lame, too


They tie for crappiest


----------



## PreservedSwine (Feb 15, 2007)

Gavin said:


> I think everyone overuse the nickname "The Spider." Yes, we get it, you are gangly.


Actually, it's for his excellent use of the "spider" guard. 

But the fact that he has such long limbs doesn't hurt either, I guess


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that any kind of assasin nicknames is bad, they are so overused its not even funny. I can name 3 of the top of my head right now, Melvin "the young assasin" guillard, david"the sould assasin" terrel, Luke "the silent assasin" cummo.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> Wesley *"Cabbage"* Correira


Cabbage? WTF is wrong with you? If that's such a bad nickname why does everyone call him by it? :dunno:


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

The Athlete is pretty lame.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Gavin said:


> I think everyone overuse the nickname "The Spider." Yes, we get it, you are gangly. I think Jardines nickname should just go on and on for a uncomfortable amount of time with just rhyming.
> 
> Keith "The Dean of Mean who ate Charlie Sheens spleen and could have seen the lean, mean fighting machine" Jardine. It makes no sense but I must say, I was uncomfortable writing that. Especially sense I had Bruce Buffers voice in my head stretching it out for 15+ minutes.


Silva's nickname is the spider b/c of his unique spider guard that he often uses


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Eddie "*The Manic Hispanic*" Sanchez


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Travis "The Serial Killer" Lutter


that is definitly terrible, as is chris 'the crippler' leben


i think Diego 'Nightmare' Sanchez is probably one of the best....i think 'the nightmare' would sound better tho


----------



## roguejestyr (Dec 31, 2006)

Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine

Jason "The Athlete" MacDonald

Jason "The Gizzard" Gilliam

Alan "The Talent" Belcher

Kendall "Da Spyder" Grove

Josh "Bring The Pain" Haynes

i'm sure there's more, but it's late and i'm about to pass out. maybe there should be a job on Monster.com for "Professional Moniker Artist" to help some of these folks out.


----------



## Extreme MMA (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't remember the fighter but someone had "the Hippo".


----------



## Arctic Cat F7 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brandon "the Truth" Verra. It does not get any more lame then that. Nuff said...lol


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol Alan "the talent" Belcher, yeah right!


----------



## Lethal (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Phil "New York Bad Ass" Baroni is the worst nickname. I mean it may be different if he was actually a bad ass.

Dean "The Boogeyman" Lister is another crappy one.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> Cabbage? WTF is wrong with you? If that's such a bad nickname why does everyone call him by it? :dunno:


Would you like to be called cabbage?


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> Would you like to be called cabbage?


Is it because his head looks like a cabbage, like Carrot Top the comedian? Are there any more vegetable nicknames?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

They could call Hermes France The Chocolate Chip Green Mint if he dyes his hair green again..?


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

benn said:


> Tito the"Huntington beach bad WHAAT" Ortiz- oh is he really?


lol, i remember when Liddel was on Conan O'Brien, and they were going over cool nicknames, and Liddel said tito's was "The Huntington Beach Bad Boy" and Conan said "OOOO, look he's the huntington beach bad boy, watch out he doesn't wear sunblock" :laugh:


----------



## gsp_62 (Mar 8, 2007)

I think "el madator" by hurta or "ice man" by chuck


----------



## gsp_62 (Mar 8, 2007)

matador by huerta sorry 4 mistake


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

*THE AXE MURDERER*

OBV!!!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

'The MuscleShark'


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Randy "The Natural" Couture.*


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Shogun, Minotauro, Cro Cop, Rampage.

When you start calling guys 99% of the time by their nickname you know its real good.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

what do you think are some of the words that should be retired as part of fighters' nicknames from now on? for example the following:

assassin

warrior

silent

also, is "you *****es better recognize" too long for a nickname, too bad cuz it's hilarious


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

No more spyders thats for sure


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

hands of steel


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Too many assassins and spiders IMO.

How about Melvin "I just did a line" Guillard? or Anderson "I just rolled out of bed with your Mom" Silva?

Those sorts of names would be awesome.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Too many assassins and spiders IMO.
> 
> How about Melvin "I just did a line" Guillard? or Anderson "I just rolled out of bed with your Mom" Silva?
> 
> Those sorts of names would be awesome.


:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Too many assassins and spiders IMO.
> 
> How about Melvin "I just did a line" Guillard? or Anderson "I just rolled out of bed with your Mom" Silva?
> 
> Those sorts of names would be awesome.


:laugh: 

Randy "I am your real daddy" Couture


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Gattsu said:


> Josh " BBQ Pork Samich" Haynes


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: It's true!!!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Tim "Sh*ts his Pants" Silvia


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Melvin "Tyrone Biggums" Guillard

Diego "Man my hands are huge" Sanchez

Matt "Bad pizza is like bad sex" Serra


----------



## Shodaddy (Jul 10, 2006)

Nate "The rock in my backyard just left of the shed where i keep the lawnmower" Quarry


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Shodaddy said:


> Nate "The rock in my backyard just left of the shed where i keep the lawnmower" Quarry



:dunno:  did I miss something


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

e-thug said:


> :dunno:  did I miss something


Yeah I'm asking myself that same question LOL


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

Andrei THE WEAK CHIN Arlovski
Tito THA P*SSY Ortiz
Melvin Tha TWEAKER Guillard:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: I SUCK


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Tim "Cocky Prick" Sylvia
Matt "Arrogant *******" Hughes


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Dan "Just hand the belt over now and no one gets hurt" Henderson


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Ken "I was in the movie Scarecrow Gone Wild" Shamrock


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> what do you think are some of the words that should be retired as part of fighters' nicknames from now on? for example the following:


Sugar.
Too many Sugars.

Yes I'm talking to you, Rashad Evans.


BJ "My girlfriend is smokin hot" Penn
disclaimer: This could be used by many MMA fighters.

Diego "I wish I could burn those old pictures" Sanchez

Phil "Hide the Baloney" Baroni :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Somebody on here threw that one out one day.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

my husband saw erin toughill, who is not quite as cute as gina c., but close, and said "she's built like a tank but she's hot" i would say the same about gina. 

i want to see gina & erin's training journal.

don't think i'd want to be quite that ripped, tho


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeremy "human" Horn

Kit "no hope" Cope

BJ "pig" Penn

and I've always wanted to say this cuz I head wrong the first time Rogan announced him.

Marcio Pedofile Cruz!


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

No one else should be allowed to call themself "The Pitbull".......There are way to many. They should have to fight each other for it.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> *edit*


I have this pic of her on my Myspace


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

j.farrell said:


> No one else should be allowed to call themself "The Pitbull".......There are way to many. They should have to fight each other for it.


lol theres an interview on UFC.com with Arlovski being asked and saying something like that.

TEH Spider or DA spider or whatever spider is just lame and basically a settled upon nickname. Too easy and to me, noone is a spider or acts like one :thumbsdown: 

Names like Maine-iac, The Natural, Iceman, Pitbull, Cro Cop, Babalu, The Worlds Most Dangerous Man, THOSE are real nicknames, something relivent to themselves and also descriptive.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> No one else should be allowed to call themself "The Pitbull".......There are way to many. They should have to fight each other for it.


My money is on Arlovski is this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

There aren't very many, but I think "bad boy" isn't a very good nickname. That's what you call a 3 year old when they are acting stupid. Fits Ortiz perfectly.


----------



## bigduly (Dec 28, 2006)

Rashad "Send'em To Heaven" Evans


----------



## KOMIRKO (Apr 22, 2007)

*Best "nickname" in MMA*

Who's got the best nickname in MMA?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Randy "The Natural" Couture
Mark "The Hammer" Coleman
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
Chuck "The Iceman" Lidell
"The Prodigy" BJ Penn
Mirko "Cro Cop" Filopovic


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I made a topic like this awhile ago. 

I think "The Prodgy" is the sickest nick name ever.(Bj Penn)


----------



## KOMIRKO (Apr 22, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> I made a topic like this awhile ago.
> 
> I think "The Prodgy" is the sickest nick name ever.(Bj Penn)


sorry bjj... i didn't know. how long ago was it up?? i'll look for it.

can a mod pull it then?


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

In no particular order:
1. The Hammer
2. The Predator
3. Rampage
4. The Pitbull

Thats all I can think of for right now...


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

KOMIRKO said:


> sorry bjj... i didn't know. how long ago was it up?? i'll look for it.
> 
> can a mod pull it then?



Oh no man, keep youres, mine was a bust anyways.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The Natural has to be the best nickname ever.

Some sound to generic like the Pitbull, the Predator, and even the Hammer. It takes a special fighter to be a 'natural'*


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> I made a topic like this awhile ago.
> 
> I think "The Prodigy" is the sickest nick name ever.(Bj Penn)



I agree, that's a sick sick nickname

Repped


----------



## GSP94 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like Rampage... it just sounds awesome


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fabricio "Pimp Daddy" Werdum


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Shogun
2. The Natural
3. Rampage


I once used The Natural as my code name in laser tag.. they somehow managed to completely get it wrong. something like te natua. outraged....just a side note


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is madness!!!

Yes the Natural rules; simple, awesome and applies to the fighter.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

El Guapo
The Muscleshark
The Natural
The Prodigy


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank "Twinkle Toes" Triggs LOL...just kidding

"The Natural"
"The Prodigy"
are 2 of my favorites :laugh:


----------



## KOMIRKO (Apr 22, 2007)

just remembred... "little evil"

i think that suits him very well. and there's not another name out there like it. original:thumbsup:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

"tank"

simple and one of the first nickname in MMA.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

.... BABALU :cheeky4:


Its so cool. An unique.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

it has to be:

Justin *"The Insane One"* McCully


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Scorch said:


> .... BABALU :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> Its so cool. An unique.


Thats what I was gonna say :thumbsup: 

El Guapo is a fine one

The Russian Bear
The Russian Experiment
The Cat Smasher

And one I just made up now; Matt 'Terra-cottapie' Serra :dunno: huh huh 

The Crustasian Sensation, huh huh cmon!


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Merged the two threads :thumbsup: 


I like nicknames Rush, The Natural, Shogun, & Terra. 

But El Guapo is the favourite


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the Joe "Daddy" Stevenson. It just seems like everyone smiles and Bruce Buffer seems to be a little embarrassed when he says it. Great stuff. But too soon do we forget our elders and (even though it may not apply anymore) "The World's Most Dangerous Man" Ken Shamrock. Imagine that being on a business card. "Hey Ken, what are you doing for a living these days?" "Oh, I'm the world's most dangerous man." :thumbsup:


----------



## KOMIRKO (Apr 22, 2007)

changin' it up... going to t.v. personality names.

JJ (DY-NO-MITE) EVANS


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The Prodigy (BJ Penn)
The Phenom (vitor belfort)
El Guapo (Bas Rutten)
The Axe Murderer (Wanderlei Silva)
The Heat (Karo Parisyan)


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sugar (Rashad Evans) LOL


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

The Natural
El Guapo
The Pitbull


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think it is marcus davis, the irish hand grenade. That is sweet


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

"The Prodigy" & ''The Heat'' are my favourites.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Chuck "The Iceman" Lidell
"The Prodigy" BJ Penn
Randy "The Natural" Couture
Rich "Ace" Franklin


----------



## harr3929 (Jan 24, 2007)

crocop
shogun
the heat
the prodigy
the natural
god (fedor)


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

What's not to like about "The Natural" too bad other fighters besides Randy Couture use it. And tho their not official, "Captain America" and "The EcoFreak" are also cool and very fitting nick names for Randy.

Other Nicknames I Like......
The Babyface Assassin - Josh Barnett
The Phenom - Vitor Belfort
The Ronin - Carlos Newton
The Axe Murderer - Wanderlei Silva
Ice Cold - Igor Vovchanchyn
The Gracie Hunter - Kazushi Sakuraba
The Eastside Assassin - Mickey Burnet
The Rock - Ken Shamrock (at least back in these days the guy wasn't a total joke!)
The Undertaker - Mark Callaway
The Ultimate Warrior - Bryan James Hellwig
Big Poppa Pump, The Big Bad Booty Daddy - Scott Stiener - Scott Rechsteiner
The Macho Man - Randy Savage - Randall Mario Poffo

Ok, the last 4 are not MMA, but heck, I like em...


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

the heat
the iceman
shogun
Minotauro

those are some good ones off the top of my head.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

the heat
the crow (b/c l'oiseau is bird in frenchie language, & he's black)
the natural
the dean of mean
ace

someone should get a player hater nickname, like buc nasty or silky johnson. oh yeah! there is a player hater called pitbull!!! AA will have to learn more english in order to hate on people creatively.

this is not an octagon nickname, but when someone called ed herrmann "the ginger ninja" on TUF I about puked from laughing.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Shogun is the best in my opinion. The Japanese media gave it to Rua, showing their respect for him. A shogun is a high ranking general in Japan. 


Pretty badass to be given a nickname like that from a group of people who's ethnicity you don't even belong too. Shows a lot of respect... :thumbsup:


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 19, 2006)

I always thought "Minotauro" sounded pretty foreboding and menacing. My favorite has got to be Frank "No Nickname" Shamrock. At least the guy has a sense of humor.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

He needs no nickname...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

The worlds most dangerous man
The Rock
The Prodigy 
The Natural 
No Nickname


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have always been quite partial to the crippler. Even though Leban is not my favorite fighter.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bas "El Guapo" Rutten. Bas simply personifies "El Guapo"(in a totally non gay way).


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I forgot about "the Gracie hunter" that's kick ass
Shogun is good as well but i'd like to know the actual meaning behind it. I know it was given to him from fighting in Pride anybody know???

I know for all my online accounts i put my name southpaw becuase it was given to me by my muay thai coach. I'm an orthodox fighter, and during a full contact sparring session i switched my stand to southpaw and knocked my partner out out with a left straight. Now no one in my gym calls me by my name anymore, it's always southpaw


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

mawrestler125 said:


> I have always been quite partial to the crippler. Even though Leban is not my favorite fighter.


"THE STAMPER" is better nickname IMO. (how he always taks about putting the stamp on kids):laugh:


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

Whats your favourite UFC middle name. for instance quinton "rampage" Jackson
Chuck "Iceman" Liddell.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Elvis "The King of Rock n Rumble" Sinosic by far the best nickname although he sucks as a fighter.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Pitbull and Sandman but they are both very overused.



Boxing>MMA said:


> Elvis "The King of Rock n Rumble" Sinosic by far the best nickname although he sucks as a fighter.


He is actually a very good fighter hes just not world star caliber but very good and i hope to see him in the UFC again.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

I meant as championship caliber ok thanks for making me look like a ass.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> I meant as world class caliber ok thanks for making me look like a ass.


Its your opinion and you are entitled to it.

I still think Sinosic is one of the best fighters in the LHW division just not near the best but id say about Forrest Griffin's level...They had a good fight before which Sinosic was winning up until Griffin's flurry and stand up is not what Sinosic is best at and he has fought some very tough guys.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

I said championship caliber I changed it 6 seconds after I posted. I also don't think he is a world class fighter.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Boxing>MMA said:


> I said championship caliber I changed it 6 seconds after I posted. I also don't think he is a world class fighter.


You said he sucks as a fighter.

Anyway it does not matter you are allowed to think what you do about Sinosic but lets get this thread back on topic.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

michael "the count" bisping


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

There are a lot of good ones, but Jeff Monson's makes me curious. The Snowman - does he push coke?


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Elvis Sinosic does suck as a championship caliber fighter.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

dean of mean


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rampage & The Hammer


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Twinkle Toes Trigg! :laugh:

Actually, I always liked EL Guapo, the Iceman, the Predator the Natural and the Baby-Faced Assassin. 
Rock Quarry is pretty creative.
Dean of Mean and Beastman Eastman show you can be a poet even if your name isn't Kristian Rothaermel.

I always disliked the Huntington Beach Bad Boy and the World's Most Dangerous Man.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

First, Elvis Sinosic (Sp?) does suck as a fighter.

Now, on to the nicknames:
I always liked Lee "Lightning" Murray. Kinda stuck with me. A little cliche, but still cool.

BJ Penn's nickname is still the most pertinent one: "The Prodigy." So fitting.

And I like Tito's. THBBB: The Human Bobble Boy... Err, Huntington Beach Bad Boy. Kinda cool. =P


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

"Ruthless Robbie Lawler" is pretty good IMO.

There are too many assassins.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I like Couture's..."The Natural" just sounds cool. Keith Jardine's is pretty cool too..."The Dean of Mean".


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Rampage or Nightmare


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

In my opinion if a fighter is known more by his nickname than his real name than his nickname must rule.

1.Shogun(how sick is that nickname)
2.Rampage(if you asked some dude on the street who Quentin Jackson was he would have no clue, but he KNOWS Rampage)
3.Ninja(badass)

I also like "The Prodigy"


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

FEDORraise01: raise01: 
THE NATURAL
THE TRUTH
SHOGUN
MUSCLE SHARK


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Twinkle Toes, haha. Ya that's a good one. Let's also not forget about: The Goat, as in: Nick "The Goat" Thompson. That's just goofy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's got to be Shogun anyone from Brazil who can get Japenese people to call him Shogun is badass

2nd Ninja same situation as Shogun just not as cool a name

3rd Nick Diablo Diaz is pretty good to

Worst nickname- I hate to say it but Frank "the legend" Shamrock just blows


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<I guess I don't have to be too obvious on this one.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

"Lil Evil" and "Creepy"


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

J Lau - pronounced as J Lo for Joe lauzon.

funny and has a kick to it.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

chris "lights out" lytle
"the exorcist" is pretty poor IMHO.


----------



## royce81 (Jun 26, 2007)

Best nickname has got to be Manville "The Anville" Gamburyan

I also like James "The Collossus" Thompson and "The Fireball Kid" Takanori Gomi


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"THE MASTER"


sounds so corny it makes me laugh


----------



## NewMoney24 (Apr 19, 2007)

Protidy is good. 

I also like Karo "The Heat" Parisyan. His fights are always entertainin and he always brings the heat to every night


----------



## Borgstede (May 27, 2007)

Keith "The Dean Of Mean" Jardine


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't really know if he's in the UFC anymore, but I'd have to go with Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg. You gotta be a real man to have that has your nickname. :thumb02:


----------



## Penn_FTW (Jun 28, 2007)

rich "ace" franklin

bj "prodigy" penn

ken "the worlds most dangerous man" shamrock


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Prodigy
Iceman
Natural


----------



## MPKP (Jun 27, 2007)

The Prodigy


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

axe murderer sounds cool.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Advertising at Sherdog.com


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

OV Pimp said:


> I don't really know if he's in the UFC anymore, but I'd have to go with Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg. You gotta be a real man to have that has your nickname. :thumb02:


Or Fred Flintstone..:dunno:


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

Mark the "smashing machine" Kerr


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

...The Natural...


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

The Natural

shared by 

Randy "The Natural" Couture

and

John "The Natural" Alessio


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Advertising at Sherdog.com


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Awesome find. I'm reppin' ya for that one.

A guy named Beaver in BBC (Bare Back Championship?????)


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

OV Pimp said:


> I don't really know if he's in the UFC anymore, but I'd have to go with Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg. You gotta be a real man to have that has your nickname. :thumb02:


Agreed. I know we'll get flamed for this, but "Twinkle Toes" is an awesome nickname.
And no, he's not in the UFC anymore.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Frank "The Rear Naked Joke" Trigg


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted by* plazzman*
> Frank "The Rear Naked Joke" Trigg


:laugh: :laugh: nice one there..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> There are a lot of good ones, but Jeff Monson's makes me curious. The Snowman - does he push coke?


It was given to him during Abu Dahbi after his consecutive back to back wins represented a snowball getting bigger. Something like that. I though the motive behind it was kind of corny. Anyway Jeff Monson is an Anti Capitalist so I doubt he'd be pushing coke


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are my favorites

El Guapo (Bas Rutten)
The Gracie Hunter (Sakuraba)
The Irish Hand Grenade (Marcus Davis)
The Natural (Randy Couture)
Shogun (Mauricio Rua)
The Axe Murderer (Wanderlei Silva)
The Phenom (Vitor Belfort)

I think the Nickname Assassin in any form is overly used


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

The Gracie Hunter - Sakuraba
Shogun - M.Rua
CroCop -


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

sometimes I actually think Shogun is his first name...


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i myself thought he was japanese after i heard the name "shogun"..

how about the old school nicknames..

the hammer
the preditor
tank
the monster
the phenon


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

and oh i almost forgot

"cabbage"


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree, being known purely by the name Shogun is just awesome. And for some reason I really like Rush, I don't think there's anything particularly great about it, it's really not that amazing. But it reminds me of a nice refreshing glass of iced tea or something.. Mmm...


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

mach.
hellboy
the athlete... <-- haha psyche.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

Iceman
RUSH
The Natural
Progity
Rampage
Axe Murderer
Nightmare
Shogun
CroCop
I think these few are pretty cool


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

"Ruthless" Robbie Lawler


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Clay "The Carpenter" Guida, just 'cause it's so bad. It makes me think of him making furniture, or training to "Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft".


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I like "The Axe Murderer"


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> It was given to him during Abu Dahbi after his consecutive back to back wins represented a snowball getting bigger. Something like that. I though the motive behind it was kind of corny. Anyway Jeff Monson is an Anti Capitalist so I doubt he'd be pushing coke


hehe nice info. I can't rep you though b/c it says I have to spread some rep around =\


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

A lot of people going with their favorite fighters here?? just a hunch :dunno: 

I wouldnt give Rampage and Shogun super nickname props just cuz people call em by their nicknames. I mean shit their real names are Mercutio and Quinton  

#1) The King of Rock and Rumble

other good ones:
Cabbage
The Iceman
Little Evil
The Axe Murderer
El Guapo
The Dean of Mean
J Lo :laugh: 

gay ones:
Huntington Beach Bad Boy
The Legend
World's Most Dangerous Man
Lil Nog (casts a shadow over a really good fighter)
Sokky (uck I just think American Pie)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> A lot of people going with their favorite fighters here?? just a hunch :dunno:
> 
> I wouldnt give Rampage and Shogun super nickname props just cuz people call em by their nicknames. I mean shit their real names are Mercutio and Quinton


One it's Mauricio and when a brazilian guy can get all of Japan calling him supreme general of Samurai that is just plain amazing plus the fact that Shogun sounds cool as hell.

Personally I don't think Rampage is good or bad as a nickname it's ok


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Minotauro is a good nickname, i also like huerta's, El matador.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> A lot of people going with their favorite fighters here?? just a hunch :dunno:
> 
> I wouldnt give Rampage and Shogun super nickname props just cuz people call em by their nicknames. I mean shit their real names are Mercutio and Quinton
> 
> ...



Ken Shamrock got Millions to call him the Worlds most Dangerous Man thats kinda cool


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> One it's Mauricio and when a brazilian guy can get all of Japan calling him supreme general of Samurai that is just plain amazing plus the fact that Shogun sounds cool as hell.
> 
> Personally I don't think Rampage is good or bad as a nickname it's ok


I know I just figured id be a riot by calling him a name from Romeo and Juliet haha..

As for Shogun it's pretty cool I like it, I just dont think it stands as one of the coolest nicknames out there. Pointless to argue about it though, let's just all agree that Huntington Beach Bad Boy is the gayest name ever.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> let's just all agree that Huntington Beach Bad Boy is the gayest name ever.


Defiantly if not then I got to go with The Lengend sry Frank but what were you thinkin


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

The Last Emperor (a nickname given to Fedor by Jap fans) is a really awesome name.


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Frank "The Rear Naked Joke" Trigg


Haha that is a lot better than "Twinkle Toes." :laugh:


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Lauzon - J Lo
Penn - Prodigy
Jardine - Dean of Mean
Silva - The Axe Murder
Correira - Cabbage
Pulver - Lil Evil
Liddell - IceMan
Baroni - New York Bad Ass - kinda suits him.

and i like 'The Crow'


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

The smashing machine


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

*What Are The BEST And WORST Fighter Nicknames Of The MMA World?*

*Best:*


"The Prodigy" BJ Penn - When looking at how natural his abilities are as well as how well rounded and dominant in every aspect at MMA he is, i don't think he could've found a name that better suits him to a tee.

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson - It's not the most creative name by any means but its taken on its own persona. When you're talking about the man you don't refer to him as "Quinton" you refer to him as "Rampage" and that my friends is for a reason.


*Worst:*


Joe "J-Lo" Lauzon - I guess he thought it would be a "hip" twist on his name since Jennifer Lopez did it. When they announced him as "J-Lo" at the TUF finale i not only lost respect for him as a human being, but i realized just how much of a nerd this guy really is. He must've gotten bullied pretty bad in high school.


"The Dean Of Mean" Keith Jardine - For someone who has the charisma and personality of the sound a toilet makes when it flushes, his name is completely left field and its humerous nature doesnt fit his personality or persona at all. He should've gone with something more believable like something along the lines of "The Dean Of Bad Teeth".


Frank "The Legend" Shamrock - In no way am i defuting the fact that the man is a legend, but honestly...who goes out on a limb to label THEMSELVES a legend? Who would have the nerve to sink that low for a little bottom feeding recognition of the worst kind? Frank Shamrock, thats who.


Add on...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> *Best:*
> 
> 
> "The Prodigy" BJ Penn - When looking at how natural his abilities are as well as how well rounded and dominant in every aspect at MMA he is, i don't think he could've found a name that better suits him to a tee.
> ...


Man, hard to add on to that, you had a lot of good picks. I'd have to say the funniest is Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg. That's just hilarious. And, other than "The Prodigy," I always thought "The Heat" was a cool nickname.

Also, I'm not sure if anyone has this nickname, but I've been meaning to contact Drew McFedries somehow so he'll start using the nickname "Hammerhands." That guy hits HARD.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I always thought that Shamrocks nickname, "The World's Most Dangerous Man" was pretty impressive, even though he doesn't live up to the nickname  Worst would have to be Diesel Riggs is pretty gay IMO


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

dean "the boogyman" lister sucks balls. "the muscle shark" is uber corny. i like "the iceman", sounds like some super hero.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The muscle shark is gay, especially when he comes out to the Jaws theme, but at least he fits his name.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

Whos has "The Irish Hand Grenade" or something similar?


...stupid


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't really name any "cool" nicknames, since most are unbelievably lame. Well, I do like Randy "The Natural" Couture.

Worst: David "The Soul Assassin" Terrell, Hector "Sick Dog" Ramirez, and Dean "The Boogeyman" Lister.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> The muscle shark is gay, especially when he comes out to the Jaws theme, but at least he fits his name.


I still say Sean "The Steroid Junkie" Sherk would fit him better, but yea he definitely suits his current name. His nickname is corny and lame so it fits his personality to a tee. 

Im not sure if "muscle sharks" are generally cheaters and liars though, but i guess you can't cover all the bases with your nickname.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Balls in Face said:


> Whos has "The Irish Hand Grenade" or something similar?
> 
> 
> ...stupid


Edit: Damone got it, could swore I saw it on a poster or something, for Kampman. 

Favoites:
Iceman-you knew it was coming.
Shogun-Japanese fans gave that too him shows respect.
The Axe Murder-Japanese fans agains shows how unrelenting he is
The Natural-but only for Couture, anyone else using it should be shot.

Bad:
The Huntington Beach Bad Boy??-Boy doesn't fit now does it??
Deaof Mean-enough has been said, no need to add
Ace-:sign04: does it mean, why was he named that
Rashad's is pretty lame too, Sugar :sign04:

If I think of more will update later.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Marcus Davis is the "Irish Hand Grenade"

I don't know, I sort of dig that nickname for some odd reason.

"Dean of Mean" is definitely stupid.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Kampman's I believe, remember seeing on ads when he was to meet Franklin.
> 
> Favoites:
> Iceman-you knew it was coming.
> ...


Yea it shows you how uncreative and stale his personality is that he has to recycle a name thats been past down from fighter to fighter in BOXING and use it for his own endeavers in MMA when it doesnt even remotely suit his own name.

"Sugar" Ray Leonard or "Sugar" Shane Mosley rolls off the tip of the tongue...."Sugar" Rashad Evans just sounds forced and akward to say especially when considering the fact that he's just some midcarder in the UFC.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

rampage and the axe murderer are pretty kool, whats fedor's? if he doesn't have one what should he be called?! the assasin? unbreakable?.....................


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor is too cool for nicknames.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lobstah!!!

hehe that guy who got KO'd via cole miller early on.


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Good: "The Fireball Kid" - Takanori Gomi 

I agree with Ortiz's nickname being lame.


----------



## danny0201 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gotta have "The people's warrior" in there too lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

GOOD:
The Natural
Phenom
Mach

BAD:
The soul assassin
J-Lau
The Saint
The Bully
*DA SpyDAH*


I guess Nicknames have become mandatory in the UFC.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Worst for me is Rashad "sugar" Evans.

And the best the original poster pretty much hit it on the nail.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

For Fedor I would say "The King" Fedor Emelianenko-if jerk weeds like Jerry Lawler can get away with it then I think Fedor should too.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

*best and worst*

BEST...I don't know..


WORST...Muscle Shark...sounds kinda queer for some reason...


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

the king is too corny imo

tim sylvia's nickname isn't bad either "the maniac"

maybe fedor should take "the world's most dangerous mammel" lol


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a thought, and I have seen shirts with a crown on them.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

yeh, I mean he is the king, period. but he needs a tougher nickname lol


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

well there is Predator, is that taken yet?


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Don Frye uses that.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor's nickname should be "the almighty." =P No sacrilege intended, but I think it'd be an awesome name for the most dominant fighter in MMA.

But yeah, some great mentions in this thread: The Phenom is an awesome nickname I completely forgot. And also, it pissed me off to no end when Rashad tried (And I stress tried) to nickname himself off a legendary boxer's title. Rashad, you don't box, your standup sucks, you're a Fight Night fighter and you have man boobs. The guy should be called Rashad "Moobies" Evans. Rolls better than "Sugar" Rashad Evans. Too many friggin' syllables.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

z-iron said:


> I think Don Frye uses that.


Damn thought somebody had it, well he can "retire" it, maybe go with Don "The Mustache" Frye


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No way man, nicknames for Fedor are dumb. He doesnt want to stoop to that level or n00bness.

Although, isnt his nickname The Last Emperor or somethin?


----------



## z-iron (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure The Last Emperor is it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good call on "Da Spydah," plazzman. Yeesh, that is one horrible nickname. 

Don "Moustache Ride" Frye.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

z-iron said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure The Last Emperor is it.


Actually, wasn't that just the name for one of his highlight videos?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont know, if Don Frye brought a pistol to the ring then Id pick his moustache.

But Severn has that dope industrial age, unitard wearin essence to it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Severn has to be 200 years old, but he has looked the same way since he started in the UFC. It's weird, and I think the moustache plays a part in making him look the same. Like, it's a special kind of 'stache, a 'stache that is like the fountain of youth. I bet that if you shaved his moustache, Severn would turn into a skeleton.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I feel like riding this when I see him


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Patrick "The predator" Cote 

just thought I would say he uses it.

I like
Chuck the Iceman Liddell

Randy The natural Couture

Andrei Pitbull Arlovski

Cro Cop

Mike Quick Swick

El Guapo

Worst:
The manic hispanic Eddie Sanchez

Kenflo Kenny florian

Bam Bam or Babyface Edwin Dewees

The Athlete


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

How could I forget about El Guapo? Easily the greatest nickname ever.


----------



## RTD (Jun 2, 2007)

I think Ruthless Robbie Lawler sounds dope.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

GOOD ONES

Napau (sp)
Crocop
The Spider
Rampage

BAD ONES
Da Spyda
The assasin
and any really corny ones....


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

lol how about "handsome" matt wiman. oh my


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> well there is Predator, is that taken yet?


patrick cote also uses it


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I cant beleive nobody, in 4 pages, mentionned


SHOGUN!! 

Some people who are new to MMA or just didnt know him much before Pride got sold dont even know his last name, or even his first one!

Shogun is in my opinion the best nickname ever! Its nice to say, to hear, and it doesnt take too long to say it..


I think ive already said this, but a nickname should never be more than 3 syllables, or more than 2 words, one being a "the"

"The world's most dangerous man".. disgusting
"the Dean of Mean".. horrible

"Rampage" : most agrees its cool
"Iceman" : same
"the Natural" : same
"cro Cop" : close to awesome!

Im not saying any 2 words or less than 3 syllables words as nicknames are nice, but to be nice, they have to follow those rules! 


But in any case, great fighters dont have nicknames!

Fedor
Don Frye
Matt Hughes ( i dont care if you hate him(i do), but he was a great fighter)
Royce Gracie (same)
Sakuraba (despite having 2 nicknames, they were both given after what he did, so he didnt choose one, we gave him 2! (IQ wrestler, Gracie Hunter) )


and so on.


----------



## The Fetus (Jul 3, 2007)

Don Frye actually has one, 'The Predator'.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

*J-Lo, kenflo* and *Lil Nog* sounds pretty gay...

best nicknames.. *Shogun, Ninja*

Something like assasin is pretty overused..

any one knows what "Lyoto" means..
bcoz Machida's Real name is "Ryoto" . i think its his nickname..


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i almost forget another good one.. *The Phenom* 
and one of my all time favorite nickname, *Cabbage*


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha yeh cabbage is the best.

I like a good name but like it just as much when someone like fedor doesn't.

Tony 'the gun' Bonello 

My favourite is a muay thai fighter who has only had one mma fight. Future K-1 champion 'John' Wayne Parr!


----------



## Natural Ice (Jul 23, 2007)

"The Dean of Mean" is so bad that it's actually funny.
"The Pitbull" is probably the most over-used nickname, which makes it bad.

I like "The Natural", "The Axe Murderer", and "El Guapo" the best.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

capt_america said:


> *J-Lo, kenflo* and *Lil Nog* sounds pretty gay...


Actually, Rogerio's nickname is "Minotoro." The fans just call him "lil Nog."


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Actually, Rogerio's nickname is "Minotoro." The fans just call him "lil Nog."



isnt that Big Nog's nickname? Minotoro? 

Or is Big Nog's Minautoro? 

Anyways im pretty sure Big Nog's nickname is either ones, i dont think Rogerio has one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Split said:


> isnt that Big Nog's nickname? Minotoro?
> 
> Or is Big Nog's Minautoro?
> 
> Anyways im pretty sure Big Nog's nickname is either ones, i dont think Rogerio has one.


Big Nog's nickname is Minotauro(sp)
Lil Nog is Minotoro.

I have decided Rob "The Saint" Emerson is by far the worse

El Guapo is the best, but not alot of people know what it means, so its even more awesome


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Big Nog's nickname is Minotauro(sp)
> Lil Nog is Minotoro.
> 
> I have decided Rob "The Saint" Emerson is by far the worse
> ...


I never liked El Guapo because it's from the Three Amigoes. Bas is cool, but it always struck me as corny. All I can think of is everybody in that movie saying it weird.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Split said:


> isnt that Big Nog's nickname? Minotoro?
> 
> Or is Big Nog's Minautoro?
> 
> Anyways im pretty sure Big Nog's nickname is either ones, i dont think Rogerio has one.


Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueir
Antonio Rogerio "Minotoro" Nogueira

Minotauro is from a mythical story about a labrinyth and the half bull man that watched over it, his twin brother is the smaller version in name, Minotoro literally translates to little bull.

El Guapo translates literally to "the boss" which is think is awesome for Bas.

BTW-split I called shogun on the first page


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Minotauro is one badass nickname. Not El Guapo levels of swankness, but still pretty swank.

Whoever said "The People's Warrior" was the worst, I agree. That nickname is horribly corny.

Isn't Justin McCully's nickname "The N'Sane One?" I had no clue that insane people lay n pray.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*The Worst*

Kenny Florian's nick name is absolutely the worst ever.

K Flo

Come on. That's horrible. I hate to say this because it's disgusting, but it always reminds me of a menstrual cycle when I hear his nick name.

Terrible.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> El Guapo translates literally to "the boss" which is think is awesome for Bas.


Uh, doesnt El Guapo mean handsome or something?

Ravishing Rick Rude, thats awesome.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Is it that time of the month again?"

"Yeah"

"Well, I have a product that will help you!"

"What is it?"

"It's this new liquid medicine called 'Kenflo'"

"Kenflo? sounds good, what does it do?"

"Well, it stops cramps, bloating, and irritation!"

"I need to see my doctor and ask for some Kenflo"

"You know it!"

"I could go for a brownie right about now"


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Is it that time of the month again?"
> 
> "Yeah"
> 
> ...


Hahahahaaha... So funny, and yet, eww.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Is it that time of the month again?"
> 
> "Yeah"
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you saw my vision on the Kenflo. However, you failed to list the possible side effects associated with the product. I'll post them here"


Insomnia.
Bleeding and/or swelling of the rectum.
Uncontrollable flatulence.
Involuntary diarrhea
Not a bad tradeoff for such a great product. And it tastes better than Xyience. 

Ask your doctor if Kenflo is right for you.

Also, has anybody ever had VOLUNTARY diarrhea?:confused02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If you choose to eat in Tijuana then its voluntary


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

good

*Tank* - fits him perfect
*The Giant Slayer *- anything associated with Kieth Hackney is awesome

bad

*Daddy* - Joe Stevenson
*No Love* - Rich Clementi


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the name Rampage. It seems to suite him.

The worst has to be *The Legend*. Altough Frank Shamrock is a Legend calling himself that just shows how much he is in love with himself!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Tim Sylvia, but I like his nickname, that's some nice wordplay right there.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Best - Has to be "The World's Most Dangerous Man" Ken Shamrock. I mean when Bruce Buffer announced that it sent chills through everone. He isn't now obviuosly, but he really was one of the world's most dangerous humans in the '90s, though I don't think he had the nickname yet.

Also, for some reason I like "The New York Badass" Phil Baroni


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

My Favorites are...

Elvis "The King of Rock and Rumble" Sinosic
Dan "The Sandman" Christiansen
Muaricio "Shogun" Rua


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Another good nickname that was derived by some classic victories goes to Sakuraba with "The Gracie Hunter"

On paper it may not mean much, but the classic fights and history that crowned him with that title is a cornerstone in MMA and its a constant reminder why Sak is the legend he is.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Simon Phoenix said:


> Another good nickname that was derived by some classic victories goes to Sakuraba with "The Gracie Hunter"
> 
> On paper it may not mean much, but the classic fights and history that crowned him with that title is a cornerstone in MMA and its a constant remind why Sak is the legend he is.


Yeah, I agree with this, and would like to mention how much more I respect the nicknames given by the Japanese than those fighters give themselves. As SP mentioned, Sakky didn't give himself that nickname - He earned it. That's pretty powerful, and how I think a nickname should be. I think the Japanese in general are more into MMA currently, and so they'll get behind a fighter and dub him with a nickname, but I really love the nicknames that are placed upon a fighter. For those who don't know, BJ's nickname was given to him before he ever entered MMA in Hawaiin papers covering his BJJ tournaments. That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about. Even Sherk's name kind of strikes me as awesome because it's a reflection of how much he impressed the Japanese crowds. 

And, in light of that, it can be seen why dicks like Rashad Evans nicknaming themselves something as legendary as "Sugar" pisses me off.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Well said, you just earned yourself a rep point.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Good: Shogun, Crocop, Rampage, the Iceman, Minotauro, Minotoro, RUSH

Bad: the People's Warrior, Kenflo, The Bully, the Huntington Beach Bad Boy


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Yeah, I agree with this, and would like to mention how much more I *respect* the nicknames given by the Japanese than those fighters give themselves. As SP mentioned, Sakky didn't give himself that nickname - He earned it. That's pretty powerful, and how I think a nickname should be. I think the Japanese in general are more into MMA currently, and so they'll get behind a fighter and dub him with a nickname, but I really love the nicknames that are placed upon a fighter. For those who don't know, BJ's nickname was given to him before he ever entered MMA in Hawaiin papers covering his BJJ tournaments. That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about. Even Sherk's name kind of strikes me as awesome because it's a reflection of how much he impressed the Japanese crowds.
> 
> And, in light of that, it can be seen why dicks like Rashad Evans nicknaming themselves something as legendary as "Sugar" pisses me off.


more about respect in japan, less about hype? or is that an old cliche. just a thought

repped


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Good: Randy "The Natural" Couture & Brandon "The Truth" Vera

Bad: Anyone with Assassin or BS like that.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

some boxers have good nicknames too, iron mike and sugar being two of the most famous, what about james "lights out" toney


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

As far as boxing no one IMO beats Bernard "The Executioner" Hopkins.
Another one I liked and its the German in me was Chalid "Die Faust" Arrab is pretty cool to me.
I was watching Bodog last night and Pele was one fighters name along with MMA Barbie for the Brazilian Chick it fit her looks wise, butr for women I love "Cuddles" so not right for a fighter even if she is female.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Best: The Heat, Rampage and Knightmare

Worst: American Psycho, Dean of Mean and Sugar


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Here's a few of each..IMO*

*Best-*
*I love Mirko "CroCop" Filipovic*
*Chuck "Iceman" Liddell*
*Quinton "Rampage" Jackson*


*Worst-*
*Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine*
*Matt "The Terror" Serra*
*Stephan "American Psycho" Bonnar Has to be the Worst lol*
*Rashad "Are you kidding me Sugar" Evans*


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

bad:"The Norwegian/Irish/Eastside Assassin", "The Barn Owl", "The Worm" and finally "The Perfect Blend"(1-0-0):laugh:


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

I for one strange reason which I don't really know myself, but Ryoto "Lyoto" Machida does the trick for me.


And I hate the nickname Crocop, in my opinion Mirko Filipovic sounds neater.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

GeGGosbg said:


> I for one strange reason which I don't really know myself, but Ryoto "Lyoto" Machida does the trick for me.
> 
> 
> And I hate the nickname Crocop, in my opinion Mirko Filipovic sounds neater.


Just wondering what does Lyoto stand fro in Porteguese?

I know Gaberial "Napao" Gonzaga Napao means big nose, meaning he can sniff out the KO or submission but Lyoto?


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

The best of the worst has to be Clay "The Carpenter" Guida. Furniture making isn't very baddass is it?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Calibretto9 said:


> Yeah, I agree with this, and would like to mention how much more I respect the nicknames given by the Japanese than those fighters give themselves. As SP mentioned, Sakky didn't give himself that nickname - He earned it. That's pretty powerful, and how I think a nickname should be. I think the Japanese in general are more into MMA currently, and so they'll get behind a fighter and dub him with a nickname, but I really love the nicknames that are placed upon a fighter. For those who don't know, BJ's nickname was given to him before he ever entered MMA in Hawaiin papers covering his BJJ tournaments. That's the kind of stuff I'm talking about. Even Sherk's name kind of strikes me as awesome because it's a reflection of how much he impressed the Japanese crowds.
> 
> And, in light of that, it can be seen why dicks like Rashad Evans nicknaming themselves something as legendary as "Sugar" pisses me off.


The Japanese do usually give some of the best nick names out there, BUT there is one that everyone seems to hate and the Japanese gave it to him...



> I was given the nickname Muscle Shark while fighting in Japan. Not sure what is means but I thought it sounded good so I kept it. I pulled this info off the Bio page of my website, until I can figure out what else to say I'll leave it on here.


Taken from his MySpace page,

www.myspace.com/seansherk


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, good find...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> The Japanese do usually give some of the best nick names out there, BUT there is one that everyone seems to hate and the Japanese gave it to him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'll notice in my post I actually mentioned Sherk impressing the Japanese crowds and getting his nickname. I mentioned it, because quite honestly, I always thought it was kind of cool. A little long, a little corny, but as I said, it goes to show how much of an impression he had on the Japanese. Guys calling themselves "The Hammer!" or "Da Spydah!"... C'mon man, the crowds should dub you with a nickname, not your own self.


----------



## tapout23 (Mar 4, 2007)

jason "the athlete" mcdonald. just plain stupid. we can see that you are an athlete. you fight in the ufc


----------



## BradNeverSubmit (Jun 27, 2007)

Dean of mean... How is Stephan Bonnar considered a American Psycho he looks like my pastor, I also think Gracie Hunter is stupid,


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

Some bad ones: I dont know this guy's name, but he's from team punishment and last time he fought he had corn rows and he's a heavyweight, maybe somebody will help me mention his name but his nick name was: "The Insane One" pretty lame and retarded.
"The People's Warrior": why do the people need a warrior, burkman was probably watching too much wwe when he thought of that.

I dont really care for Rich Franklin's nickname, but someone asked earlier in this thread where he got Ace from: I think its cuz he looks like Jim Carrey, so maybe they were thinking of Ace Ventura..I dont know just a guess.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

The dean of mean is a horrible nickname. Also "dean" and "mean" rhyme with Jardine which makes it even worse.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

esv said:


> The dean of mean is a horrible nickname. Also "dean" and "mean" rhyme with Jardine which makes it even worse.


lol I think thats why he chose it in the first place


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

BazDaManUk said:


> lol I think thats why he chose it in the first place


Maybe, but it sounds so bad whenever i hear it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

My faorites:

BJ Penn - "The Prodigy
Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
"Ruthless" Robbie Lawler


Worst

_"Hadsome" Matt Wyman_ - just gay sounding
_Rashad "Sugar" Evans_ - man your my UFC Presents fighter but damn man be a little more creative. Seems like every black fighter has he nickname "Sugar"


----------



## bdatws1 (Apr 24, 2007)

diego 'dirty' sanchez, would be funny, in and of itself, however, it's downright hilarious when you think of Buffer doing the ring announcement.

"And in this corner, yadda yadda Diego DIRRRRRTY Saaaaaaaaannchez"


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

best: minotauro, rampage, cro cop, 

worst: the dean of mean, the american phsyco, handsome(especially when Wiman is ugly as hell), sick dog.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

*Best:* Matt " " Hughes (among others)

Lets face it, nicknames are gay. I admit there are a few nice sounding ones, but they are kind of WWE, don't you think?

*Worst:* 

-"The World's Most Dangerous Man" (not only is it lame, you also have to wait several seconds for the announcer to finish saying it)

-"KenFlo" (Although I like the fighter)

-"Handsome", not to mention "Moderately Attractive", which he tried during TUF. Although it's so bad it's almost funny.

I guess there are many more right there at the bottom, but I can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

KO Power said:


> Some bad ones: *I dont know this guy's name, but he's from team punishment and last time he fought he had corn rows and he's a heavyweight*, maybe somebody will help me mention his name but his nick name was: "The Insane One" pretty lame and retarded.
> "The People's Warrior": why do the people need a warrior, burkman was probably watching too much wwe when he thought of that.
> 
> I dont really care for Rich Franklin's nickname, but someone asked earlier in this thread where he got Ace from: I think its cuz he looks like Jim Carrey, so maybe they were thinking of Ace Ventura..I dont know just a guess.


Lol that was justin Mccully, and i agree his nickname is horrible.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dentist. nuf said

The Natural being the Best


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Gracie Hunter, Russian experiment. = Good.

Worst = tito ortiz bad beach boy or what ever the **** it is.


----------



## KO Power (Apr 5, 2007)

esv said:


> Lol that was justin Mccully, and i agree his nickname is horrible.


Lol..thnx for bringing up his name. Justin "the insane one" mccully!


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

People forgot to mention

Travis "The Serial Killer" Lutter.

Sorry buddy, Serial Killers just don't get submitted or come in overweight.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

4 words
"The Phenom" Vitor Belfort (back when he was a phenom..what could have been eh)


----------



## Extreme MMA (Jul 11, 2006)

The worst has to be Mike Swick's before he used "Quick".In his first fight he used "Kid Lionheart". How stupid.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Nicknames that are entire statements or sentences usually end up lame to me. "Huntington Beach Bad Boy" or "The most Dangerous Man in the World"

I like "The Natural" "Shogun" "Heat" "The Prodigy"


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Letting fighters name themselves, especially now, is lame.

The Japanese were on point.

I think the fighter matters BIG TIME when choosing whether a name is bad or not. Of course there's the obvious ones like Jardines, but....

If someone puts a spin on the word assassin, and it fits their personality then it could be a GREAT nickname. 

"The 60 Second Assassin", would be a good name for someone with a lot of punching power who keeps winning in less than a minute. Just saying, just cause it might contain a word that's over used, it might be able to be used creatively.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Fight Finder - William "Widowmaker" Barker's Mixed Martial Arts StatisticsFight Finder - William "Widowmaker" Barker's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics

HAHAHAHAHA...Widowmaker. He sure has made a lot of widows...

And this guy...Hellraiser my ass
http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=15296http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=15296


----------



## MUFC (Jul 22, 2007)

sorry for my ignorance, but why is Randy called the Natural? 

To add to the topic

my favorites are The Prodigy and Shogun.


----------



## NewMoney24 (Apr 19, 2007)

nicknames that fans give to the fighters are cool cuz it a sign of respect,not so much when fighters think of their own but some do sound pretty good. 

Good ones: The Heat, The Prodigy, The Iceman, Shogun, Rampage. I also like Manevil and Babalu

Hate: Da Spyder, Ace, the dean of mean, J-Lau, lil evil


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> *Best:* Matt " " Hughes (among others)
> 
> Lets face it, nicknames are gay. I admit there are a few nice sounding ones, but they are kind of WWE, don't you think?
> 
> ...


Haha yea you have a 2 minute intro for a 16 second ass whoopin


ps: He goes by "The Saint" now.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

"The Last Emperor" for Fedor Emelianenko just comes off really well (especially since it's Fedor), also the iceman, rampage, shogun, crocop, the heat and babalu are all good ones too.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Fight Finder - William "Widowmaker" Barker's Mixed Martial Arts StatisticsFight Finder - William "Widowmaker" Barker's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA...Widowmaker. He sure has made a lot of widows...


hmm.. pretty interesting..:confused02: . maybe his opponents wife becomes a widow after thier fight.. Havent seen this guy tho..:dunno:


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't they also call Fedor "The Russian Experiment"? You'd think most of us would know but he's always just Fedor.

As for nicknames.. I like Minotauro, Shogun of course, ummmmm.. Hmm.. Well that's good enough for now.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Andy "The Warrior" Wang

based on what he did on TUF after he lost, during the fight and his fight night performance, thats just a lame nickname.

Randy "The Natural" Couture. now, that rocks.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

According to Wikipedia, Fedor's nickname is "The Last Emperor" . Maybe you are thinking of the russian wrestler "The Experiment" Alexander Karelin?


plazzman said:


> ps: He goes by "The Saint" now.


Who?


----------



## Scarface71906 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Best - Ken Shamrock - "The Worlds Most Dangerous Man"
Worst - Frank Trigg - "Twinkle Toes"*


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

What about Ed "shortfuse" Herman?

Are they talking about his pecker?


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

The hunington beach bad boy is the worst Conan O'brian even thinks so " The hunington beach bad boy! He dosnt wear sun tan lotion!" Or somehting like the same of that. And I think the Iceman is cool.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> What about Ed "shortfuse" Herman?
> 
> Are they talking about his pecker?


No his UFC contract


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> No his UFC contract


Nice...That's awesome!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

how many nickname threads are there? i swear ive seen like 5 all over the place on here


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

i like tito ortiz and all but his name is super gay..the hunigton beach bad boy..wtf is that...i think mexican american prick is better than that...and it fits him better to...but i think mat whymans simi atractive man was kinda funny but gay at the same time


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> how many nickname threads are there? i swear ive seen like 5 all over the place on here


*Yeah I just merged 8 threads on nicknames into this one. People need to learn how to use the search function, trust me, unless the news is breaking news there is already a thread about it.

Good nicknames:
Shogun - Mauricio Rua
The Last Emperor - Fedor Emelianenko
The Natural - Randy Couture
The Iceman - Chuck Liddell
The Hammer - Mark Coleman

Bad nicknames:
Sugar - Rashad Evans
Huntington Beach Bad Boy - Tito Ortiz
The Legend - Frank Shamrock
Twinkle Toes - Frank Triggs
The Monster - Keven Randleman*


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

NAPAO- which means BIG NOSE in Portuguese.....its bad for him i guess everybody shoutin "hey big nose"


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Duffman said:


> NAPAO- which means BIG NOSE in Portuguese.....its bad for him i guess everybody shoutin "hey big nose"


*At least it's better than "asshole" which is what I call him.*


----------



## Booty King (Jul 25, 2007)

nick names suck


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

*Best*
Matt *"The Law"* Lindland
*"The N.Y.B.A."* Phil Baroni
*"The Iceman"* Chuck Liddell 
*"The King Of Rock And Rumble"* Elvis Sinosic
James *"The Colossus"* Thompson

*Worst*
*"Little Evil"* Jens Pulver
*"Twinkle Toes"* Frank Trigg
Wes *"The Project"* Sims (Not really a bad nick, just doesn't suit him.)
*"The World's Most Dangerous Man"* Ken Shamrock
*"The Gracie Hunter"* Kazushi Sakuraba (IQ Wrestler is better.)


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

minotauro is a good one.


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *At least it's better than "asshole" which is what I call him.*



haha funny:thumb02:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

twinkle toes is horrible......just horrible.........I rember telling my wife that was his nickname and she asked me if he was gay.....lol


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> *Best*
> Matt *"The Law"* Lindland
> *"The N.Y.B.A."* Phil Baroni
> *"The Iceman"* Chuck Liddell
> ...



i think the best is "the king of rock and rumble" elvis sinosic


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok no the worst has definately got to be,

Rory "version 2.5" Singer


...is gay


----------



## syrus13 (Apr 6, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ok no the worst has definately got to be,
> 
> Rory "version 2.5" Singer
> 
> ...



ya i agree with that...that sucks alot....who the hell thought of that:dunno:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

How about Yoji "Mr 200 per cent" Anjoh?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Ok no the worst has definately got to be,
> 
> Rory "version 2.5" Singer
> 
> ...


haha totally agree, thay is very sucky


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Any nickname with the word "Assassin" in it is the worst nickname of all time. Even if it's only "Assassin" which is used by about a total of 23,642 fighters.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Any nickname with the word "Assassin" in it is the worst nickname of all time. Even if it's only "Assassin" which is used by about a total of 23,642 fighters.


Yeah, not terribly original, is it?

African Assassin
Baby-Faced Assassin
Soul Assassin
Silent Assassin (huh?)
Young Assassin (what happens when he turns 30?)
East Side Assassin
Smiling Assassin
The Assassin (yeah, wow...)
Russian Assassin
Alaskan Assassin
Ok, I'm getting tired now...


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Young Assassin (what happens when he turns 30?)



Young-adult Assassin?:dunno:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Fedor's nickname should be "the almighty." =P No sacrilege intended, but I think it'd be an awesome name for the most dominant fighter in MMA.


I thought Fedors nickname was "The Russian Experiment" which I must say works well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

best: "the natural" (cuz he won his first title at the age of 39, right? so he must have a natural gift for mma)
"ace" doesn't make sense to me but sounds good
"the law" classic
"last emperor"
"el guapo" (bas?)
"rush"
worst: "huntington beach bad boy" with all the cool spanish phrases tito could have used, he picked this gay crap?????
"the people's warrior" wtf??
"the hillbilly heartthrob" I'm puking

nicknames i'd like to see used:
"the bullgod"
"eradicator"
"wu-tang" (this would be cooler if a fighter with the last name wu used it, or something.)
"You'll Get Nothing and Like It" lol


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> best: "the natural" (cuz he won his first title at the age of 39, right? so he must have a natural gift for mma)
> "ace" doesn't make sense to me but sounds good


actually randy was 35 when he won his first title(heavyweight) in the ufc back in 97. but u were close. and rich franklins nickname is ace because some people think he looks like jim carey. in way he kinda does haha.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm so embarrassed i got couture's age wrong for his first HW title. i should know all that stuff backwards & forwards i'm not being sarcastic

I forgot to say "the count" is a pretty cool nickname


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> actually randy was 35 when he won his first title(heavyweight) in the ufc back in 97. but u were close. and rich franklins nickname is ace because some people think he looks like jim carey. in way he kinda does haha.


I always thought he looked a bit like Matt Dillon.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> i'm so embarrassed i got couture's age wrong for his first HW title. i should know all that stuff backwards & forwards i'm not being sarcastic
> 
> I forgot to say "the count" is a pretty cool nickname


lol ya.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I always thought he looked a bit like Matt Dillon.


lol not really i see more of a jim carrey look. like a jim carrey thats always serious. haha


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I always thought he looked a bit like Matt Dillon.


Ye he does a little bit, but i think he looks like jim carrey more.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

the worst nicknames are huntington beach bad boy, the worlds most dangerous man, the hilbilly hearthrob(wtf?), and any assassin nickname.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something, but this guy's nickname is pretty crappy, too.

PRIDEFC Official Website


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but this guy's nickname is pretty crappy, too.
> 
> PRIDEFC Official Website



ahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahah omfg....wat a loser lmao..... actually kenny florian's nickname is soo shit....ken-flo??? wtf is that it's basically his name again lol......best nickname has got to be El Guapo or the axe murderer....haha i wanna use mine in a competition once: "The Dirty Mexican".....but i think i'd get in trouble cuz it sounds pretty racist....lol man i gotta come up with a sick nickname


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but this guy's nickname is pretty crappy, too.
> 
> PRIDEFC Official Website


Lmao that guys an idiot.


----------



## Scarface71906 (Jul 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but this guy's nickname is pretty crappy, too.
> 
> PRIDEFC Official Website


*Haha, maybe it was his nickname and he got it changed to his first name. If that's not the case, he's a moron. :laugh:*


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow that is def. the winner in my book


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've thrown some of these out before, but these are my variations on the sport's worst nicknames:

Keith "The Lean Mean Dean of the Green Bean" Jardine
Tito "The Huntington Beachball Head" Ortiz
Ken "The Worlds Most Dangerous Senior Citizen" Shamrock
Brad "The Hillbilly..." Imes
Eric "Butterbuns" Esch
Don "The Sexual Predator" Frye (come on, you know that mustache makes him look like a child molester)
Chad "Akebono" Rowan (he's not even Japanese)
Frank "Twinkle Twinkle Twinkie" Trigg
Rory "Version 2.5" Singer (I didn't even change that one)
Shonie "International Crotch" Carter

Hope I made someone laugh.


----------



## Scarface71906 (Jul 27, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I've thrown some of these out before, but these are my variations on the sport's worst nicknames:
> 
> Keith "The Lean Mean Dean of the Green Bean" Jardine
> Tito "The Huntington Beachball Head" Ortiz
> ...


Yeah man. I laughed. Those are all great, but I don't think you need to change Frank Triggs either, "Twinkle Toes" is already bad enough, lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

huntington beachball head i'm laughing so hard tears are coming out of my eyes


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL, the "Sexual Predator". That one is good.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Scarface71906 said:


> Yeah man. I laughed. Those are all great, but I don't think you need to change Frank Triggs either, "Twinkle Toes" is already bad enough, lol.


LOl i also laughed, those were hilarious. good job.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

UFC85 has, along with one of the worst event names got the card with the worst nicknames.

Jason 'Dooms' Day - awful pun.
Marcus 'The Irish Hand Grenade' Davies - he's not Irish.
Brandon 'The Truth' Vera - what?
Matt 'Handsome' Wiman - just makes him sound like a div.
Neil 'Old Skool' Wain - can't spell school and makes me think of the early days of UFC when it was one or two skilled guys and a bunch of tough guy contestants.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hector "Sick Dog" Ramirez and Tamden "Barn Cat" McCrory" are two of my faves


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Hector "Sick Dog" Ramirez and Tamden "Barn Cat" McCrory" are two of my faves


barn catLOL and cat smasher was leben's right?


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I oftne wondered while they announce fighters, how many of them are actually thinking to themselves, man I hate that name:laugh:


I've actually wondered that a lot too. lol



TKOSPIKE said:


> i dont think he does but i think kenny florian looks like ben stiller in a way


Man, he does, they are both very Jewish.

I love Rumina Sato but "Moon Wolf", ah, a little cheesy.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Marcus 'The Irish Hand Grenade' Davies - he's not Irish.


When he fought in Ireland (and they changed his nickname for that), didn't he say something about being the son of Irish immigrants, and had grown up working a potato farm?

Not that it makes him Irish, but I guess it gives him at least a tiny bit of right to use the name.

Man, I just looked him up on Wikipedia. The dude has had a pro boxing career, a pro MMA career, opened an MMA gym, opened a bar, been married twice, divorced twice, and has four kids. Man, he's been busy. And I didn't realize he was 35, the dude doesn't look bad at all for an old man that has made his living fighting.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Some classics and unknowns for you guys (these are some of my favorites).

From UFC's 4 and 5, I present:


Joe "The Ghetto Man" Charles

Fighting out of Chicago, Illinois (and Dungeons and Dragons):

Jake "The Dragon Slayer" Ambrose

From UFC 4, I present:

Marcus "The Grasshopper" Bossett

Fighting for K-1 out of South Africa:

Francois "The White Buffalo" Botha

And finally, one of the most persistently bad fighters in the history of the sport:

Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The Dragon Slayer sounds pretty cool.

Jason "Dooms" Day officially has the lamest nickname in all of MMA, it even beats the Flying Squirrel.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IronMan said:


> And finally, one of the most persistently bad fighters in the history of the sport:
> 
> Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek[/FONT]


Almost spit my drink in the computer! That guy's even worse than Beaver "Beaver" Beaver.

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=19679


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Almost spit my drink in the computer! That guy's even worse than Beaver "Beaver" Beaver.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=19679


Thanks, Wandy. Yours was pretty good, too.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Fighting out of Chicago, Illinois (and Dungeons and Dragons):
> 
> Jake "The Dragon Slayer" Ambrose


I've got a feeling the a matchup against Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida would be a rude awakening for "The Dragon Slayer".


----------

